# gourami with mouth sore



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

i recently got a new male opaline gourami, hes eating fine and good with his other tank mates with the exception of my female opaline who likes to chase him around. but ive noticed a small red sore on his mouth. Their currently in a 20 gallon planted tank with a hob filter for the time being (will be moved in the next couple weeks into a 46 bowfront) and water tested great ( tested this morning ) Im just kind of at a loss at what i should do for my little man. i will try to get a photo up of him when i get home from work today. any input would be great


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Could it be an injury from being chased by the female? If so more frequent water changes would help. We need more info, what are the water parameters you tested? Is it just red or are there any other characteristics that are not normal for the fish? Gouramis tend to have aggressive natures. The common advice is to either just keep one, or keep a large group so their aggression is dispersed and not directed against a single individual.


----------



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

my little man is doing fine. the redness is gone, but still looks a little puffy. my water tested : ph - 6.8, amm/no2 - 0, no3 - 5.0. my female has stopped chasing him around (shes quite a bit bigger than him so she was just showing him whos boss i guess). he didnt have the sore while in quarantine, so he must have just bumped into a rock while getting chased.


----------

